# Body odor??



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Okay, so I stopped taking Miko to the dog park with a pond a few weeks ago because he was starting to smell even a day after a bath. The last time I took him to that park, I gave him a bath that night but a few days later he was smelling so badly that we gave him another bath, doubled up on shampoo, and hoped for the best. 

We've been repeating this process for weeks now and still he is making the house smell. We've sniffed every inch of his body up close, and everywhere you sniff (even near the butt) smells good, like a clean pup, but sure enough he will walk by you and you get a whiff of unpleasantness. 

I asked a groomer and she thought it could be A) we weren't washing him well enough (check, we have scrubbed the heck outta this dog), B) He needed to be dried with a blow dryer instead of left to air dry, as his coat could mildew (the last time we bathed him, on Monday night, we spent an hour blow drying him dry but he is smelling again) C) We have been bathing him too much (I did rinse him off about twice a week after swimming in the pond before we started all this bathing lately, but I don't know if we could stand this small any longer than a couple of days without giving in and bathing unless we KNEW that was the issue). 

Huskies are supposed to be a "clean" breed that you shouldn't have to bathe very often at all, and he does lick himself, catlike, to get clean. 

So, could it be health related? Food related? I feed him PMR with a variety of chicken, pork, venison, beef, and fish (once a week). I give him a fish oil capsule every day...he's a clean eater and like I said you can't pinpoint where the smell is coming from.

Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Could it be his anal glands maybe?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Titan used to give off this god awful smell sometimes, i wasn't sure what it was but it was usually when he was excited, and sometimes it would happen after the cat would attack him and he would get kiddish and scared from it... Often times i would be looking for the smell thinking he pooped in the house or something but it was nothing ever there, but almost seemed like it was his breath but i never could pinpoint it.


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

malluver1005 said:


> Could it be his anal glands maybe?


I've sniffed right up near there and there is no smell at all... but I haven't had his anal glands checked. Surely he's too young? He's 10 months old.


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

Some dogs have issues with their anal glands even from a young age. I would have them checked to be sure. Describe the smell.


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Nani said:


> Some dogs have issues with their anal glands even from a young age. I would have them checked to be sure. Describe the smell.


It's not a poopy smell, but when the groomer said something about it might be mildew that seemed like a pretty accurate description. It's like a normal "dog" smell that's musty-sour and pungent.


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

hhmm, maybe it's what you're bathing him in? The only time I've smelt that musty gross scent has been on dogs who spend a lot of time in gross water then never/rarely get bathed. If you can, try ordering Bark 2 Basics skin remedy shampoo. It kills all sorts of funky stuff on the skin but it is so gentle. I use it all the time on dogs that have severe allergies and skin issues. Do you have a forced air dryer or are you using a human hair dryer? From your pics your sibe looks to have a fairly thin coat for his breed which is good imo!!! It makes grooming him much easier.
PS....He's frickin adorable!!!!!


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

MissusMac said:


> It's not a poopy smell,.


Just to clarify so you can identify THAT smell if need be, it is like a horrific fishy nasty nasty odor much worse than poop!!! lol


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Could it be something other than him? :noidea:

A few years ago there was this smell in the house and for a while I thought it was the dogs. The smell got worse and worse and I soon thought it was a dead mouse or rat in the walls. Come to find out a sack of potatoes had been forgotten about in the bottom of the pantry! GROSS!!! LOL! ainkiller:


----------



## Dagmar Scherer (Apr 29, 2011)

Hm, have you checked his ears? Does he show any signs of heat?


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

We've checked his ears, paws, armpits, butt, everything! We've tried different shampoos but I will try the Bark2 one recommended, and the house doesn't smell for a day after we bathe him. Maybe I need to take him to the vet.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Is it possible he has some allergies? Riddle has environmental allergies, and I bathe her weekly. Even with that, she's always got this funky, moldy-corn-chip smell, and a lot of dogs I groom that have allergies smell the same. Smell his feet!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

does it smell yeasty? could be yeast infection, theres couple medicated shampoos like malaseb and zymox you can try if thats the case.


----------

